

House of Representatives passes bill written by Citibank to cut bank regulation - ck2
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomgroenfeldt/2013/10/30/banks-led-by-citi-lobby-house-successfully-to-limit-dodd-frank-on-derivatives/

======
ck2
What is really horrifying is both sides of the aisle voted for this
overwhelmingly.

Country is essentially owned by banks, producing nothing, just manipulating
money for profit.

And they are voting against regulation that is trying to stop the same kind of
disaster from happening again.

